# Whizzer Cloth Cover



## 100bikes (Oct 27, 2018)

Good morning Whizzer people;

I found this cover when I was going thorough a box of stuff I bought earlier in the year.

Cannot find any info in many of the common sites. 

Not even certain if it is NOS or repop. 
There is some foxing visible in the photo.
It is "new", in either case.
Sorry for the weak image.
Anyone know about these?


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 27, 2018)

yes they were accessories sold buy whizzer ,they covered the tank and engine if bike was left outdoors,i had a couple but sold them both, they were reproduced also


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 4, 2018)

Reproduced in Illinois about 1992.  I gave two or three away.


----------

